# Valient and Impala - and MORE new pics



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some pics of Valient and Impala

5 days old (last night)

Valient -



















Impala -




























6 days old!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Valient and Impala*

they are so gorgeous .....  :greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Valient and Impala*

How cute!!! Adorable!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Valient and Impala*

oh my! I cant wait till mine are bouncing around like that.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Valient and Impala*

I'll tell you what - for 6 days old - these little suckers are extremely mobile running full bore from one end of the 3 acre pen to the other jumping and what not. Then when it was time to bring the girls over to the winter pen because it was starting to rain, they didn't know to follow so they were at the fence checking all the holes till they found one they could fit through - once in they came running full bore to the does.... it was so cute.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Valient and Impala*

 Impala fits that little girl PERFECTLY!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Valient and Impala*

GORGEOUS!!! Absolutely GORGEOUS :drool:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Valient and Impala*

Adorable!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Valient and Impala*

Awwwwww! Amazing just how quickly those cute little babies find their legs! Adorable..and WOW is Valient a good bit bigger than Impala.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Valient and Impala*

Nice looking kids!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Valient and Impala*

New pics!!

Valient is available as an AGS reg buckling for $175.00 (discount if TGS member!!) This boy is a class clown!!!!!!!!!



















Impala -


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Valient and Impala - NEW pics added*

AAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW...................... That is IT! you have GOT to QUIT posting these cute pics! You are driving me crazy :hair: :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Valient and Impala - NEW pics added*

you know that Valient wants to move to Georgia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Valient and Impala - NEW pics added*

Hmm... I think you stole the buckskin color from Stacey's kids and gave Stacey's the brown/red colors. :scratch: :ROFL:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Valient and Impala - NEW pics added*

Awww...the little boy is too cute for words...  
Love little Impala too.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Valient and Impala - NEW pics added*

Oh trust me - if I could I would have switched with Stacey!!!!

Valient is a little clown - he will look at you and watch you when you are trying to get close enough for the picture .... wait, wait... just a little closer..... then right as you go to snap the picture - straight in the air he jumps, takes off running out of range of the camera, stops, LAUGHS (I swear!!!), then takes off again. He is a hoot!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Valient and Impala - NEW pics added*



> AAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW...................... That is IT! you have GOT to QUIT posting these cute pics! You are driving me crazy :hair: :wink:


 I agree...LOL :greengrin: so cute..........


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Valient and Impala - NEW pics added*

Nope they both want to move in with me. Yes defently move in with me and get spoiled! I can see it now. A few more goats. No problem. I already have the couch at my boss's with my name on it!

THey are both so cute. How do we stop with wanting more??


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Valient and Impala - NEW pics added*

Allison......those babies are just toooooo cute! Nothing better then watching babies frolick and bounce!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Valient and Impala - NEW pics added*

They are adorable!!  I really like the buckskin color!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Valient and Impala - NEW pics added*

And even more new pics. there is one where Impala's face is blurred - she decided to shake during the picture - but Valient looks soooo cute!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Couple pics from tonight -


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are adorable.....love seeing your pics......


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aww! theyre so teeny...!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Just an update - 

Valient is sold.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats... :leap:


----------

